# programmi per windows senza corrispondente pinguinato

## GabrieleB

dopo il topic con i software che non ricevono abbastanza pubblicita' 

dopo il topic con i software win e i corrispettivi su linux ... 

facciamone uno in cui si evidenza cosa c'e' su win e manca ancora su linux ... e magari esce qualche sorpresa  :Smile: 

per me sono:

- Visio: ci sono molti tool grafici pinguinati, ma nessuno supporta il formato .vsd e nessuno arriva con cotante librerie di apparati di rete (i famosi stencyl).

- activesync: il mastodontico opensync e' poco piu' di un embrione ... speriamo in KDE4.1 che dovrebbe prenderlo come componente e attivarci su dei frontend grafici. C'e' finchsync ma non funziona come vorrei. Vista la diffusione di telefonini wm5/6 based direi che la cosa urge quanto mai.

- tomtom home: con qualche pezzettino qua e la' si riesce a sostituirlo, ma non si coprono le funzionalita' al 100%

----------

## CarloJekko

Quoto per Visio

MA purtroppo ce ne sono molti.. troppi 

A me manca moltissimo mathcad... ok ok c'è matlab... ma quanto è bello scrivere funzioni e risolvere disequazioni ed integrali con un click

----------

## riverdragon

- Autosketch: è un programma di disegno tecnico semplice che veniva fornito insieme ad autocad; lo usavo alle superiori, e ora che ho avuto bisogno di fare un disegnino per progettarmi una scaffalatura sono dovuto ricorrere alla carta.

----------

## Onip

Qualcosa per decrittare i dvd protetti con la protezione arccos. Per adesso l'unica soluzione che ho trovato è stato usare wine e DVDFab HD Decrypter

----------

## Peach

qualcosa che sia full cad compatibile

anche se è nella roadmap di GIMP (GEGL e via dicendo), il pieno supporto alla quadricromia.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> - Visio: ci sono molti tool grafici pinguinati, ma nessuno supporta il formato .vsd e nessuno arriva con cotante librerie di apparati di rete (i famosi stencyl).

 

Prova kivio non supporta i formati .vsd ma per il resto e' ottimo (dia non mi e' mai piaciuto)

----------

## HoX

I giochi... e' vero che su Linux ce ne sono tanti, ma purtroppo non sono ancora ai livelli di quelli di Windows... speriamo in Apricot!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Anema wrote:*   

> I giochi... e' vero che su Linux ce ne sono tanti, ma purtroppo non sono ancora ai livelli di quelli di Windows... speriamo in Apricot!

 

vero per fortuna che con wine te la cavi abbastanza bene per farli funzionare, ovviamente averli nativi non sarebbe per nulla una brutta cosa

----------

## Kernel78

Virus: sotto windows uno sa che può passare il proprio tempo libero spulciando la macchina per rimuovere i virus, sotto linux non so mai come impegnare il mio tempo libero  :Laughing: 

----------

## skypjack

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Virus: sotto windows uno sa che può passare il proprio tempo libero spulciando la macchina per rimuovere i virus, sotto linux non so mai come impegnare il mio tempo libero 

 

* APPLAUSI *

----------

## Nuitari

tutta la serie di cad elettronici...

ad esempio altera maxplus

credo invece esista qualche surrogato di spice

----------

## skypjack

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> credo invece esista qualche surrogato di spice

 

Uno si, sapec-ng, per la risoluzione numerica/simbolica dei circuiti ... Per altro, non so se spice risolve in modo simbolico ma credo solo numerico, in realtà ... Per ora è solo in modalità a riga di comando, ma prima o poi avrà anche una interfaccia grafica ... Si Spera!!

----------

## djinnZ

 :Rolling Eyes:  Un programma di contabilità e stipendi (versione per CDL/commercialista, non per microazienda scassa in stile T.N.T.), anche closed source, che non costi il doppio del corrispondente per M$ e che non ti obblighi per contratto a prendere hardware e software (inteso come distribuzione) scelto da loro, firmare un contratto di assistenza al 10% annuo del valore delle macchine etc.

----------

## Scen

Un software per visualizzare i disegni in formato DWG.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lordalbert

un sw che permetta di stampare su cd (utilizzando una stampante che supporti tale funzione).

Io ho una epson stylus photo r320, ma il programma che imposta la stampa su cd è solo per windows  :Sad: 

----------

## Nuitari

 *skypjack wrote:*   

>  *Nuitari wrote:*   credo invece esista qualche surrogato di spice 
> 
> Uno si, sapec-ng, per la risoluzione numerica/simbolica dei circuiti ... Per altro, non so se spice risolve in modo simbolico ma credo solo numerico, in realtà ... Per ora è solo in modalità a riga di comando, ma prima o poi avrà anche una interfaccia grafica ... Si Spera!!

 

si solo numerico...a dire il vero non capisco che modo intendi per simbolico...

cavoli solo riga di comando....non riesco neanche ad immaginarlo spice solo da riga di comando :O

----------

## skypjack

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> si solo numerico...a dire il vero non capisco che modo intendi per simbolico...

 

Cioè, tu puoi descrivere i componenti come ad esempio V1, R1 e R2 (supponiamo un partitore) e il programma può restituirti un valore numerico di tensione specifico ad un determinato nodo oppure la sua rappresentazione simbolica (tipo: V1 R2 / (R1 + R2) ).

Mi sono spiegato? Lo spero ...  :Very Happy: 

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> cavoli solo riga di comando....non riesco neanche ad immaginarlo spice solo da riga di comando :O

 

Ovviamente, è molto più semplice. E poi, da riga di comando per modo di dire. Nel senso che tu descrivi i circuiti attraverso un file che poi dai in pasto ottenendo il risultato (in base alla richiesta effettuata sempre all'interno dello stesso file).

Onestamente, non immaginavo neanche programmi come octave a riga di comando, eppure ci sono ... octave stesso, ad esempio!  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Un editor professionale WYSIWYG per pagine internet! NVU fa troppo pena.

Un software che permetta di gestire in maniera semplice i plugin audio, per audio professionale!

Un software di navigazione europeo, che mi porti da A a B !

Fede

----------

## Nuitari

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> 

 

Ahhh..si si non sapevo esistessero programmi che te lo facevano anche in modo simbolico...fiquo   :Very Happy:  pensavo calcolassero il punto di lavoro con un procedimento iterativo

----------

## Onip

per spice ci sono diverse gui, anche se probabilmente non all'altezza di pspice.

http://www.geda.seul.org

e sci-electronics/oregano

----------

## xdarma

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> tutta la serie di cad elettronici...

 

prova a vedere se questi sono all'altezza:

ktechlab

qucs

 *federico wrote:*   

> Un software di navigazione europeo, che mi porti da A a B !

 

non ti porterà a spasso ma almeno sai dove sei  ;-)

qlandkarte

----------

## federico

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Un software di navigazione europeo, che mi porti da A a B ! 
> 
> non ti porterà a spasso ma almeno sai dove sei  
> 
> qlandkarte

 

Almeno non posso darmi per disperso, finche' ho corrente elettrica  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GabrieleB

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova kivio non supporta i formati .vsd ma per il resto e' ottimo (dia non mi e' mai piaciuto)

 

sto provando da qualche giorno sia kivio che dia (che avevo gia' provato anni fa): diciamo che entrambi sono migliorati e sono stati aggiunti un po' di stencil, pero' mancano ancora alcune funzioni a me indispensabili, tipo la rotazione di X gradi degli oggetti.

Qualche altro pacchetto da provare ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mancanto tutti i tool di conversione/manipolazione video... dei tool funzionanti intendo.

Ce ne sono diversi che dicono di essere efficaci ma alla fine dei conti nessuno di questi funziona davvero... o forse sono io fava, non so che dire.

----------

## Nuitari

non è esattamente in topic ma...

esiste per caso 4nec anche per linux? dovrebbe essere opensource, mi aspettavo di trovarlo subito disponibile invece fatico a trovarlo

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mancanto tutti i tool di conversione/manipolazione video... dei tool funzionanti intendo.
> 
> Ce ne sono diversi che dicono di essere efficaci ma alla fine dei conti nessuno di questi funziona davvero... o forse sono io fava, non so che dire.

 

perchè???

ffmpeg o mencoder non ti vanno?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

ok, capisco che non sono molto "user-friendly", ma io non ho mai avuto problemi a convertire filmati video.

per quanto riguarda la manipolazione... beh... io getto un po' la spugna.

però ti consiglio di vedere 

kdenlive

e

ZS4

sembrano buoni, no?

poi, come si suol dire, dipende a che livello ti serve manipolare video... cmq l'ultimo sembra ganzo.. o no?

io l'ho installato e usato poco però

----------

## earcar

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Un programma di contabilità e stipendi (versione per CDL/commercialista, non per microazienda scassa in stile T.N.T.), anche closed source, che non costi il doppio del corrispondente per M$ e che non ti obblighi per contratto a prendere hardware e software (inteso come distribuzione) scelto da loro, firmare un contratto di assistenza al 10% annuo del valore delle macchine etc.

 

quoto, farebbe passare definitivamente a linux un po' di gente che conosco molto bene  :Wink: 

Aggiungo.. una API audio professionale e coerente, a basso livello (per intenderci non un altro layer), a bassa latenza, con redirezione dei flussi audio, gestione del midi, ecc. insomma una sorta di coreaudio per linux  :Smile: 

ok... ci sono pulseaudio e jack, ma sono dei server, in più il secondo è ottimizzato solo per l'audio professionale (no giochi, media players...), non è semplice da configurare e occupa tanta CPU..

Spero nel primo, ma per ora è un server  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Aggiungo.. una API audio professionale e coerente, a basso livello (per intenderci non un altro layer), a bassa latenza, con redirezione dei flussi audio, gestione del midi, ecc. insomma una sorta di coreaudio per linux

 pare che forse con kde 4 si sia aperta una possibilità c'è solo da temere per il possibile influsso del lato oscuro (nokia) sulle qt e si deve tener presente che bisogna in un certo qual modo rispettare il modello unix.

----------

## earcar

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> pare che forse con kde 4 si sia aperta una possibilità

 

quale? phonon? nah  :Very Happy: 

----------

